# [Solved]A strange bug in VSL sychron-iezd woodwinds



## tcb (Sep 9, 2020)

Clarinet Bb 2 Legato Without Vibrato:This patch gets bug sound when play legato to Middle B and High C.
I tried to re-download and reinstall the library.But the bug still here.
I already send an e-mail to VSL.I Post here too.Maybe you have the same problem?I want to remind this
Except this bug,the library is very good
Here is the audio files and logic project.logic is 10.4.4,the VSL player is up-to-date and settings are all default.
*(carefully with ears and volumes）*


----------



## Ben (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, I just quickly tried to reproduce this and seems to be all fine on my system - for this reason I think it's not an issue with the samples of this instrument.

Could you tell me at what sample rate and bit-depth the audio-engine operates?


----------



## tcb (Sep 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hi, I just quickly tried to reproduce this and seems to be all fine on my system - for this reason I think it's not an issue with the samples of this instrument.
> 
> Could you tell me at what sample rate and bit-depth the audio-engine operates?


44.1KHz 24bit.


----------



## awaey (Sep 9, 2020)

I tried with cubase @ logic no issue..


----------



## Ben (Sep 9, 2020)

tcb said:


> 44.1KHz 24bit.


Hm, that should work. Far fetch, but could you please try if the issue disappears when setting the audio engine to 32-bit?


----------



## tcb (Sep 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hm, that should work. Far fetch, but could you please try if the issue disappears when setting the audio engine to 32-bit?


Sorry my audio interface can't reach 32 bit.. I swiched to onboard sound card.The bug still exists


----------



## Ben (Sep 9, 2020)

tcb said:


> Sorry my audio interface can't reach 32 bit.. I swiched to onboard sound card.The bug still exists


Hm... ok, thanks. My colleague will look into this issue and report back to you. I'm currently not able to test this in Logic.


----------



## tcb (Sep 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hm... ok, thanks. My colleague will look into this issue and report back to you. I'm currently not able to test this in Logic.


Thank you


----------



## tcb (Sep 10, 2020)

The bugs have been solved.I need update the library .There is an update patch fix this


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 10, 2020)

tcb said:


> The bugs have been solved.I need update the library .There is an update patch fix this


Maybe change subject title to include [solved] or something, as this bug has apparently been fixed earlier by VSL already?


----------



## Ben (Sep 10, 2020)

Great to hear it was solved  Please enjoy the library!


----------

